# spring turkey



## younggun (Apr 12, 2008)

after ten years of wanting to and not being able i'm finally going turkey hunting. any other turkey hunters out there?


----------



## cmetalbend (Apr 13, 2008)

Well I missed opening day, but maybe tommorrow. My modo "If it's on your grill, it ain't in your grill." Gobble, Gobble, Gobble---BOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 13, 2008)

OPening day here the wind blowed 20 to 30 miles an hour. You could'nt Hear one gobble if he was ten yards from you. Not a good day for turkey hunting, But it still beats going to work.


----------



## younggun (Apr 16, 2008)

opening day isn't't until the 21st here so i probably wont be able to hit the woods till next Saturday.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 16, 2008)

Last Sat. was our first day, rainy and windy as ****. Not good conditions at all so I stayed in bed, woke up to the sound of my cell with a text. It was my friend he sent me a pic of the turkey he shot.:angry2: 

Going to give 'em heck this Sat.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 16, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> OPening day here the wind blowed 20 to 30 miles an hour. You could'nt Hear one gobble if he was ten yards from you. Not a good day for turkey hunting, But it still beats going to work.



+1 windy and cold not good for the gobble. It has been on a downward
spiral around here I used to know where flocks with many gobs were
now you must work your azz of to get to a gob. I hunt public gobs
none are smarter,none are less plentiful  I only wish I could afford
one of those easy hunts you see on the odc.


----------



## younggun (May 20, 2008)

seasons over and i'm still bird-less, o well i still had fun even though i never saw a bird.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 20, 2008)

You did better than me, I didn't even get to go.


----------



## younggun (May 21, 2008)

there is always next year or fall ware its allowed


----------



## motoroilmccall (May 21, 2008)

Still got a week around here I think, I'll be gone anyways, but before the season started I remember talking to the DEC officer who said due to the population growth they were gonna keep the season open til the end of May. I went out last weekend, saw a few birds, but nothing worth taking. My buddies uncle took the Tom I saw the week before, had an 8" beard on it.


----------

